# Rebel Craws



## bigbasser71 (Jul 12, 2011)

From what im reading on here it seems like i need to get myself some rebel craws. I'm planning to get one or two and wading my section of the Stillwater.What is the best color to get for really clear water.? Do you just use a steady retrieve, or stop and go and twitch the bait?


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

bigbasser71 said:


> From what im reading on here it seems like i need to get myself some rebel craws. I'm planning to get one or two and wading my section of the Stillwater.What is the best color to get for really clear water.? Do you just use a steady retrieve, or stop and go and twitch the bait?


I personally refuse to throw a rebel craw..thats just me..sorry


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

bigbasser71 said:


> From what im reading on here it seems like i need to get myself some rebel craws. I'm planning to get one or two and wading my section of the Stillwater.What is the best color to get for really clear water.? Do you just use a steady retrieve, or stop and go and twitch the bait?


The rebel craw is the best lure you can throw in the river during the middle of the summer. For really clear water you can not go wrong with Moss Green or the brown rebel craw which goes by the name " Ditch ". It is brown on top, sort of grayish white in the middle and orange on the bottom. Steady retieve most of the time, but like any good crank bait it is good to use the stop and go retrieve sometimes. If you can beat the lure off of structure such as a rocky bottom river floor will bring you some smallmouth. I caught this 21 inch smallmouth out of the Great Miami River on a chartreuse rebel craw on a rainy April afternoon. If you have any other questions let me know.

Fish on........


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> I personally refuse to throw a rebel craw..thats just me..sorry



The Rebel Craws . . . theyre stupid good for smallies! 

Iv not thrown them in a while, no reason really but, theyre the lure that got me started. Im sure its the same story for most?

Out of curiosity why the bias against the craw?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> Out of curiosity why the bias against the craw?


I was wondering the same thing. The rebel wee craw is by far the most productive river lure I use. Tubes are great, inline spinners are effective, topwater is fun, but the craws are the ticket when I can't get a bite on anything else.

I also agree with QueticoMike on color selections.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 for the DITCH color. I like it for most clear summer conditions. I've never thrown a chartreuse one, but I did buy the brighter orange colored "Cajun" one for the days when the water is darker. I didn't bother with the chartreuse because if the water is really muddy, I usually don't bother with the river. I'm obviously missing out though if you see some of the pictures these other guys post, so it might be worth grabbing. 
As to the retrieve...the secret for me has been to not be afraid to lose it and really get that thing down to the bottom where it can stir up a mess. Rocky/gravel bottom...feel it dig in and then let it drift for a second. I use a steady retrieve if they are actively hitting it and there are not too many big rocks down there.

For what it's worth, I'll tell you this bit of advice passed down to me from some random old timer that I ran into down on the Little Miami: "I didn't start catching fish in the rivers until I started losing lures."

good luck :clover:


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

have used the red and black. did well with chartruse also


----------



## bigbasser71 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.I think ill get half a dozen in ditch colored craws.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Big fan of Rebel Wee Craws. When water is clear I typically use the green or brown, use the chartruse when water is murky. Occasionally throw a red one and a blk/gold one also. I usually use a stop and go retrieve, much like how a real craw moves in little burst.

I too am curious why the one poster does not like this lure, I can't imagine not using this on GMR. I have caught virtually every species of fish that swims in the river on a wee craw.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm just guessing that maye he thinks its too easy with a rebel craw? I always kinda feel like I'm cheating when I start slaying them, but that hasn't stopped me yet


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I've sporadically used the rebel craw for years. Oddly enough, I have used the rebel craw a higher percentage of the time this year. I even caught a catfish and snagged a carp last night at Lake Loramie with one.

If rebel craw is cheating, throw me under the jail because I cheat from time to time with minnows that I seine. At least I don't buy them I guess.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

WAREHOUSE said:


> For what it's worth, I'll tell you this bit of advice passed down to me from some random old timer that I ran into down on the Little Miami: "I didn't start catching fish in the rivers until I started losing lures."
> 
> good luck :clover:


I was told the same thing. I lose at least 1 craw per trip. I guess that I catch about 20-30 fish per lost craw. 

When I first started fishing with the rebel, I lost at least 3 lures about every time out. But with practice and wading about the creeks and rivers, I have learned how to get out of most snags and keep the lure. 

The rebel craw has to be the single best lure to use for river smallies.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I have never and will never throw a rebel craw because everyone does I just like to be different and it works.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I am generally for upsizing/using bigger baits, but don't overlook that smallest rebel craw, especially in mid-late fall. When I use them (its been a while) I usually use the 2nd smallest shallow runner. Never had much luck with the deep divers which I could never figure out why. Seems like they should work great, but just never really produced.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

WishinIwasFishin said:


> If rebel craw is cheating, throw me under the jail because I cheat from time to time with minnows that I seine. At least I don't buy them I guess.


Rebel craw and !GULP! are quite different, how could you confuse them?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

BMayhall said:


> I have never and will never throw a rebel craw because everyone does I just like to be different and it works.


Well, if you decide to "conform," you'll likely double the smallie total in your sig in a trip or two.


----------



## bigbasser71 (Jul 12, 2011)

BMayhall said:


> I personally refuse to throw a rebel craw..thats just me..sorry


I used to think the same thing.I have never used any type of crawdad pattern crank bait. But with so many guys saying it's their stand by summer small mouth lure, I have to at least give it a try.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I would agree....Not a more deadly lure. I have caught every fish in my bucket on one including carp and catfish...The drum LOVE em! The pic I have added shows a part of a day that I almost stopped using one because I had a gar chase one right up between my legs on my fish pontoon and it was 4-5' long! Scared me silly. Anyway I dont think it can be beat - My son only takes 2 lures when he floats the LMR...a rebel craw and a backup rebel craw.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> I have never and will never throw a rebel craw because everyone does I just like to be different and it works.



I caught 29 fish on the Ditch rebel craw yesterday, 17 smallmouth, 12 rockbass and a channel cat. If you want to catch more fish you should consider using it. Just my 2 cents.

Fish on.........


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> Well, if you decide to "conform," you'll likely double the smallie total in your sig in a trip or two.


.........even if they will be mostly "dinks", which is why I quit using it. It does however catch a TON of fish, I am just past the 20 dink days. Now I "hog" hunt and a wee craw will not do you much good in that department. (sure some have and will catch nice fish on it, but there are much better big fish baits that also catch numbers of fish...my box is full of em...hehe


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> .........even if they will be mostly "dinks", which is why I quit using it.


Fair enough. It does catch some dinks and rock bass, but the three biggest smallies I've ever caught also came on the ditch colored wee craw.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

jcustunner24 said:


> Fair enough. It does catch some dinks and rock bass, but the three biggest smallies I've ever caught also came on the ditch colored wee craw.


I still refuse to throw it if you see me at the river or creeks. I won't be using them I like what I throw. Also only costs me a 1.50


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

then let us in on the secrete $1.50 bait bass buster lol im all about saving money


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

BMayhall said:


> I still refuse to throw it if you see me at the river or creeks. I won't be using them I like what I throw. Also only costs me a 1.50


To be clear, I don't care what you use, your reason just seems intentionally stubborn. Doesn't bother me if you throw a bare hook.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> To be clear, I don't care what you use, your reason just seems intentionally stubborn. Doesn't bother me if you throw a bare hook.


Uh oh, I see a feud brewing.........


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

crankbait09 said:


> Uh oh, I see a feud brewing.........


No feud. Just conversation. Everyone should fish with what they feel comfortable with.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Steel City Archer (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the Rebel craw and I love the rebel frog even more. Caught my best bass to date on a Rebel frog...7 1/2 pounder out of a farm pond. I love a start and stop retrieve and get most my hits as I start reeling and the frog/craw begins to dive again. Experiment with the retrieval though. Fish like different presentations on different days as you well know. Good luck!


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

if you can trick a bass into striking an artificial lure its not cheating.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Just finished reading the posts. Sounds like the rebel craw will produce fish. But what makes this lure produce? must be the action. But how does the action differ so much than any of the crankbait lures out there? Also, if it only produces 'dinks' can you get one in a larger size?

Just a few thoughts I had while reading the posts....


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

I took a general arsenal of lures to the GMR and threw tubes, worms, spoons, jig-headed grubs, crankbaits, and spinners over the better part of 2 1/2 hrs. 

Only caught 1 gar, 1 catfish, and two smallies -- all on the Rebel Craw, which I took off and put on several times to try the other stuff. To be fair, I got a good bite on a couple of tubes but couldn't set the hook. Also, the last time I was there I caught a sheephead on a lipless crank. (And of course, it is probably crawfish hatching season or something) I don't know why it seems to be so effective, but I wish everything could be that dependable. (or idiot-proof?)

Signed,
A Darn Idiot


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i got the natural color


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I prefer a custom painted rebel craw to match the hatch of my local flow lol. Works great when some of the original paint starts to show through from catching so many fish. Other good options include the storm craw (larger size), the norman crappie crank in craw, and the custom, slow sinking craw, for the bigguns.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

robistro said:


> Just finished reading the posts. Sounds like the rebel craw will produce fish. But what makes this lure produce? must be the action. But how does the action differ so much than any of the crankbait lures out there? Also, if it only produces 'dinks' can you get one in a larger size?
> 
> Just a few thoughts I had while reading the posts....


I do not know. But it has to be the way it bounces of rocks. 

If the bait is not bouncing off the rocks on the bottom, it doesn't seem to catch that many fish. But when it is bounces off the rocks, that is when most of the fish take it. 

I stopped by the GMR on the way to the store tonight for about 30 minutes and caught 6 smallies and 1 cat. all on a large deep dive moss colored rebel craw. smallest fish was about 12 inches. largest was the cat at about 18 inches.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Rebel loves threads like this. I bet you can't find a rebel craw for miles. Flavor of the month right now. Last year everybody was hot and bothered on the zulus. It's a good lure and I've caught several fish on it, but I've never been able to substantially differentiate it from other similair lures. Some guys can just work em like magic cause I've seen it.(SConner)


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

CatBassCrap said:


> Rebel loves threads like this. I bet you can't find a rebel craw for miles. Flavor of the month right now. Last year everybody was hot and bothered on the zulus. It's a good lure and I've caught several fish on it, but I've never been able to substantially differentiate it from other similair lures. Some guys can just work em like magic cause I've seen it.(SConner)


Youre exactly right. After losing 2 of them today I stopped by walmart and bought the last wee craw they had on the rack. There were a few teeny wee craws left but I'm pretty sure this thread has had a huge impact on the rebel craw market in this area.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I think the biggest reason why the rebel craw catches so many fish is bc of it's popularity.

The second biggest is bc it looks like well..........A CRAYFISH!!!

Sure there are crayfish paint jobs on tons of cranks, but they are all fish shaped and backwards(see my pic of the Norman crappie crank for an example). Craws dont swim forward, they scoot backwards. Rebel was on their game early on with this lure and it has paid off. Bomber only recently added a "normal facing" craw "paint job". And it still is "fish shaped"

The only other crank I know of that looks like a realistic craw is the storm thunder craw(also in my pic). And the rebel is still more realistic looking. Now there are some newer ones like coppers?/toppers? But they still aren't as realistic looking as the rebel and are like $10.

Anyone remember the bill dance craw that was quite realistic, pretty big, part rubber. And had the fiber tentacles?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Do you think smallies think these $23 cranks are crays? Do smallies even think lol? (had to have em...)


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh yeah dahlberg has a clackin crank that I've read is pretty good. But it's 5" 1 oz and probably not ideal for smaller flows. There are probably a few other more realistic cray cranks that I'm unaware of.

Really it's kind of a joke that there are so few options for realistic looking cray cranks. I should throw a cray in plaster, make a mold and start a business.


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

try the kvd caffeine shad watermelon color , texas rigged. and craw it slow across bottom. let me know the results! but make sure you rig it weedless, to avoid snags.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

threw my rebel on lake huron off the pier in hessel mi barely dived


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

My favorite rebel craw is the green and brown mentioned earlier, in the medium size. Guess I'm not the only one. I've seen days when they will only want silver or firetiger, so stay versatile. If you're in slack water, sometimes toss it next to some cover, and let it sit for 10- 15 seconds before starting you're retrieve and you can get topwater hits. But always have you're self ready, my biggest rebel craw smallies have hit the lure the second it touched the water.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

cincy-angler said:


> My favorite rebel craw is the green and brown mentioned earlier, in the medium size. Guess I'm not the only one. I've seen days when they will only want silver or firetiger, so stay versatile. If you're in slack water, sometimes toss it next to some cover, and let it sit for 10- 15 seconds before starting you're retrieve and you can get topwater hits. But always have you're self ready, my biggest rebel craw smallies have hit the lure the second it touched the water.



I caught one on top water yesterday. As soon as that craw landed a smallie snatched it off the surface.

I think the wobble and vibration ( lateral line perception ) this lure generates also causes smallies to strike.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

I used to love the wee craw on the LMR, but the past few years I've had so much fun and success with a #3 Mepps Comet (the one with the minnow) that it's hard for me to throw anything else these days.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

next time i go to the WWR i'll use my new craw


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

zuelkek said:


> I used to love the wee craw on the LMR, but the past few years I've had so much fun and success with a #3 Mepps Comet (the one with the minnow) that it's hard for me to throw anything else these days.



If you are catching fish that is all that matters


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

My two cents. 
I used to throw rebelcraws but i gave them up for buzzbaits, big jerkbaits, swimbaits, skitterpops and senkos. I catch less fish on these bigger baits but the average size is shocking compared to what my ultralight gear with craws spinners small twisters etc... caught me. 

Used to only get one fish over 16 on a trip at best. Now if i dont have one over 16 its cause i didnt catch any. Which is rare.


----------



## Gobucks5413 (Apr 25, 2011)

Went to Dick's today to pick up a few lures, including replacing the rebel craws i lost over the last week or so....

Needless to say, there were only 3 Rebel Craws left on the shelves. Seems this thread has really done a number on the supply...I'm sure Rebel thanks us


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

.....I'm with Big Joshy, but since there is a need out there for Rebel craws, I will sell mine, have 2 Wee Craws just collecting dust at the moment, PM me if you want em and I will trade for any non-dink catching lure.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

robistro said:


> Just finished reading the posts. Sounds like the rebel craw will produce fish. But what makes this lure produce? must be the action. But how does the action differ so much than any of the crankbait lures out there? Also, if it only produces 'dinks' can you get one in a larger size?


1st - It produces because it looks a lot like their favorite food (as do other crankbaits)
2nd - For most the river fishing I do, it runs at the perfect depth, between 2-4 feet depending on how high I hold rod tip during retrieve.
3rd - It does have a unique wide wobble that is a little different than most crankbaits.
4th - This is probably the most important for why I use it... Even when bouncing through the rocks on the bottom, it almost never gets hung up so I am not spending time re-tying or booger up a good hole wading in to retrieve hang up.
5th - Regardless of what others have experienced, this lure will produce big fish if used correctly in the right circumstances. When fishing deeper pools (where many of the lunkers hang out), keep rod tip down and slow down the retrieve so the lure gets a little deeper. Also pause it several times during the retrieve. Another options for bigger fish is to use the slightly bigger and deeper diving craw.

Links are to a few dink smallies caught on rebel craw

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/52296/ppuser/8756

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/49905/ppuser/8756

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/44382/ppuser/8756

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/27032/ppuser/8756

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/23264/ppuser/8756


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

SConner said:


> Links are to a few dink smallies caught on rebel craw


Here are some bigger "dinks" not caught on a Rebel Craw, so what's your point?
Just because some don't post every fishing trip (and I go 3-4 times a week) doesn't mean they aren't catching plenty of fish and are just as "worthy" of their opinion. No outstretched arms on my pic's either.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been using these for 20 years. They are the best cb for any river or stream. I like the natural color and my favorite color is called Texas Red in the teeny craw. This is a dark brown on top and red/orange color on the bottom. I fish them on 6lb test line, spinning rod/reel. Only downfall are the small hooks, which I usually replace the bottom one with next size up. Great baits. I also like the deep teeny wee craw.
Bassky


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

"The best". Come on. There are a ton of lures that catch fish just as often.

There are also better crayfish imitations out there.


It's a "good" lure.


Here's another good one.



















Nice pigs LMRSmallmouth! Those are some dandies!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Bassky said:


> I have been using these for 20 years. They are the best cb for any river or stream. I like the natural color and my favorite color is called Texas Red in the teeny craw. This is a dark brown on top and red/orange color on the bottom. I fish them on 6lb test line, spinning rod/reel. Only downfall are the small hooks, which I usually replace the bottom one with next size up. Great baits. I also like the deep teeny wee craw.
> Bassky


i had that lure lost it in the WWR


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I love smallmouth picture sharing time, I caught this one on a zulu


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah rebelcraws will catch big fish. I got a 20 inch lm bass on a 1 inch ice jig couple weeks back, dosent mean its the best bait for big bass. I would be more apt to use them if they had a 3.5 to 4 inch version that still ran 2-4 ft. But i do agree they have and excellent wobbling aciton that really gets smallies attention better than most cranks. And yes I do know how to work them properly it was the only stream bait I would use for a long time. 

But one trip up my favorite stretch of river using spinners, rebel craws etc... got me 26 smallies with the largest being 14inches. I waded back down over the used water to get back to my car and decided to throw a buzzbait. I got 6 smallies on the way back. a 16, two 17s, two 19s and a 20 inch. All these fish I never even knew were there had passed up my ultralight baits. So I made the switch.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

I have fished the Rebel Craw for 25 years starting as basically my first lure my Dad gave me to try as a 5 year old. Ive fished the GMR my whole life and always had great luck using it as well as tubes. Only issue is rebel craw is 4-6 bucks if I remember right and tubes are 4 bucks a pack of 10 or 12. 

Rebel also makes one of my all time favorite topwater lures, Zara Spook and Torpedo that will destroy bass on topwater. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Here are some bigger "dinks" not caught on a Rebel Craw, so what's your point?
> Just because some don't post every fishing trip (and I go 3-4 times a week) doesn't mean they aren't catching plenty of fish and are just as "worthy" of their opinion. No outstretched arms on my pic's either.


The point is pretty simple, you indicated rebel craw was only good for catching small fish and since I have caught plenty of big fish on this lure I thought the readers might want a differing opinion. I absolutely agree there are many other good lures that will do the same and you certainly have some of these figured out based on the outstanding catches you have posted. Since you tend not to share these, I guess they will remain a mystery. I post often because 4 years ago when I started fishing, I very much appreciated the input provided on this site from more experienced anglers and want to provide useful information to others asking for advice. Since you have provided no alternative lures in this thread I am not sure what your point is.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

SConner said:


> The point is pretty simple, you indicated rebel craw was only good for catching small fish and since I have caught plenty of big fish on this lure I thought the readers might want a differing opinion. I absolutely agree there are many other good lures that will do the same and you certainly have some of these figured out based on the outstanding catches you have posted. Since you tend not to share these, I guess they will remain a mystery. I post often because 4 years ago when I started fishing, I very much appreciated the input provided on this site from more experienced anglers and want to provide useful information to others asking for advice. Since you have provided no alternative lures in this thread I am not sure what your point is.


Thanks SConner for sharing. Us novice fishermen that want to get better and catch bigger fish appreciate the understanding and help from the more experienced fishermen. Still lookin to catch my first Smallie.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

SConner said:


> I absolutely agree there are many other good lures that will do the same and you certainly have some of these figured out based on the outstanding catches you have posted. Since you tend not to share these, I guess they will remain a mystery.


You have to be kidding me Scott. There are MANY folks on here who have learned very valuable info and cut their teeth on smallmouth fishing from tactics I provided on here, especially in 2006 and 2007. Who fished a yum craw on here before I posted my tactic in 2006? I cut back on my posts about daily trips but answer PM's all the time and chime in here and there. Think what you want, but it ain't so. But you are the angler of the year so what you say goes...lol.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe just a miscommunication or poor reading comprehension. 





> since there is a need out there for Rebel craws, I will sell mine, have *2 Wee Craws* just collecting dust at the moment, PM me if you want em and I will trade for any non-dink catching lure.


does not mean



> you indicated rebel craw was only good for catching small fish




Sounds to me like he doesn't fish his Wee Craw because obviously, it's a small lure that catches a lot of dink fish.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I can't believe how much attention this lure is getting this year. I have been on this forum for years and have never seen another lure get this much attention. this isn't some "new" lure. It has been around for years. I don't think it the best lure to end all smallie fishing. it is agood lure don't get me wrong, and it does catch fish... but really, what's the big deal. There are many lures out there that are just as effective. It has been around for years, why are so many people jumping on the rebal craw band wagon all of a sudden?

Just for kicks I did a quick search of the forums for posts over a year ago that talked about our favorite lures. check this out just from last year. 33 post and only one person mentioned the rebal craw. I think today 75% percent of the replies would say the favorite lure is the rebal craw.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=146573&highlight=favorite+lure


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

holy crap quietico, that looks like the smallie that just got done eating my pb smallie. Then topped off with some craws for dessert before taking your zulu. What a pig!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's called _the power of suggestion_. 


What do you get when mix a few seasoned anglers' recommendations & personal preferences with a ton of new fishermen who have more questions than lures? 





Rebel Craw fanboy threads.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Have to admit...I don't do much (any) smallie fishing these days, but all this talk of Rebel craws had me thinking. Dug through my bass tackle box the other day and found two different sizes of Rebel craws that I've had for years, collecting dust. Still haven't made time to head to the river, but maybe one of these days I'll spend a few hours chasing something other than carp.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Rebel Craw fanboy threads.


Yeah, everybody knows that the best lure is a chartreuse over white clouser 

This is kind of a silly thread, and hopefully no one is getting too bent out of shape over it. The craw (aka ohio special) is a great lure that works well, is easy to use, and will catch a variety of species. For a lot of people it's a confidence lure, and with good reason. It's probably not the best thing if you're not interested in catching dinks here and there, but it's good when you're starting out because it is reasonably productive.

The idea that you can't catch big fish on the craw is just as wrong as the idea that you won't catch dinks on the craw. Since we're all in a picture posting mood, here are two of the biggest fish I caught last year, both on the craw. I'd never target either of these species with this lure, but I'm not complaining.

Also LMR and SConner, you are both kick ass smallie slayers. Different places, different styles, plenty of room on the rivers.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

good to see this thread is alive and well fellers (wanna be JV pot-stirrers lol)

I recommend the lower rebel lure if you want to catch bigger fish(that's a HEDDON zara spook for comparison, HEDDON also makes the torpedo series). When I go fishing, my thought process usually goes like this....."I wonder what fish will fall for this?". I've caught plenty of dinks on that jointed rebel. I fished nothing but 2" twisters on 1/16 jigheads, as well as 1/16 oz spinners, bitsy minnows, mini fat raps, and yo zuri aille gobies for years. I kind of imagined the size of a hamburger compared to the size of a human, and figured the fish world worked the same way....

Seriously that jointed rebel is an awesome lure. If its a little big for you try the next smaller size. I've got one of those too, great lure & perfect for rivers.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

someone correct me if this has changed, but I think rebels are still MADE IN THE U.S.A. Keep supporting our economy. :flag:


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

btw those jointed rebels have a much more natural action (and IMO catch more fish as a consequence) than the jointed rapalas (which have an "unfluid binary 'X' " motion when viewed from above due to the mongo gap). I do like the rapala J13 though as it dives deeper and has a more natural action than the smaller jointeds do to its bigger size.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

JamesT said:


> someone correct me if this has changed, but I think rebels are still MADE IN THE U.S.A. Keep supporting our economy. :flag:


yes they are


----------

